# Pella Bird n lite strap vest



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm thinking of going to a strap vest this fall for the first part of the pheasant season. I want something with a large strap around the waist that I can tighten to keep the load off my shoulders. IT also needs to have water bottle pouches and not hang so low that it bounces off the back of your legs. I saw this vest in Cabelas. It seems to have alot of straps... It looks like a parachute. They want $90 for it. Those pellacan's are proud of what they make. Anyone own one? Thanks DEMO


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

Great vest. I bought one last year, and used it alot (25 to 30 days afield). I think it was $79 from Sportsmans W.H. Gary


----------



## Smokin Joe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Vest*

I have one and do not like it at all. If you get more than a few birds in it they will fall out the sides. The top of the pouch under your arms is very low and as you slide birds to the back they fall out. May be great for grouse and chuckar, but not a good pheasant vest. I humt 3 to 5 days a week and will not use this vest on pheasant anymore.


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

I bought one on Ebay 3 weeks ago( new with tags). It has to many straps. The guys I hunt with are already railing on me about this vest. The vest is comfortable, but I can't get over all the long straps. I think it will go back on ebay. Thanks for your post. Demo


----------

